# Big Rad



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

For a moment everything was white. There was nothing to see and there as nothing to do. For a moment there was no sound. There were no screams or shouts and there was no gun fire. For a moment the world was at peace. Then...


Ma'tel...

Ma'tel...

"Ma'tel!"

Instantly Ma'tel's indoctrination kicked in and he was assessing his situation. He was lying on the ground of a wi-tan with a gaping hole in the roof (probably why he was knocked out). The sky had been darkened by smoke(so they were fighting Eow-Rens) but it was dark enough to suggest something worse. Looking around Ma'tel saw his fellow Re-Tis(thank the father all seven were there) as well as the res of his Re-wa.

"Ma'tel", his fellow Re-Ti, Ma'zel, said, "thank the father you weren't a second slower."

"What happened?" Ma'tel asked.

"Tank fire", Ma'zel uttered, with content, "from up ahead."

Dusting off bits of rubble from his armor, and putting his helmet back on, Ma'tel looked out the near by whole. While he initially couldn't see anything due to the smoke a quick turn on his optic dial lighted up the scenery enough so he could see, about half a mile away. Had they not been covered in smoke, they would have stuck out anywhere. The tanks may have been L.O.E.D., or even Empirical, but that was now lost under hundreds of symbols, "'apairs", and years of mistreatment. To confirm his theory one of the creatures was dumb enough to stick his head out of the hatch.

"Tol." Ma'tel growled.

The creature was ugly. It had a face with sharp pointed features and three tusks(2 going up on the sides, one going down in the middle) and had beady eyes. It's blueish skin(an oddly rare trait among them) was visible against the black backdrop. Despite being only halfway out, it was clearly visible that the creature was a good seven feet tall, but that wasn't the worst of it. Behind its tank it was in was several hundred, or even thousand, of other brutes just like it, wielding crude led belcha's, piztels, and hatets as they were trampling on HIS surrogate world.

"We're less then six-hundred strong aren't we?" Ma'tel asked, knowing it was the only reason they hadn't attacked.

A slow nod later and he knew reinforcements were also at least an hour away. And he remembered why they were in this particular wi-tan: it had been built on a bridge.

"We shall meet our fallen brothers later today", Ma'zel said.

"Then lets bring as many Tols as we can", Ma'tel replied.

Battle prayer over, Ma'tel reached down for his pulse rifle and made sure it was firmly on his arm before he walked up to the firing hole as the seething Tol horde approached the bridge. The horde stopped just outside range and did one of the strangest things: the Tols dismounted or abandoned their vehicles. given that the Tol are an unpredictable species they have done some strange things, but they would never abandon their gear.

"Why are they doing that?" Ma'tel asked.

Before a reply could come, though, there was a strange sound like stealer horn being turned on. Apparently it was one because moments later, the sounds of a six-string being plucked rang across the battle field. It plucked out the same rhythm two times before a decidedly un-tol like voice added:
"Listen to da story dat I's got to tell,
Listen to da story dat ded men yell."

a great amount of whopping and shouting rang from the Tol's, as they opened up a small path for one of the strangest Tols ever. It was short, maybe the same height a Ma'tel, and was wearing an odd hat and a long, grey cape. It also seemed to be the Tol spewing forth the lyrics as its lips were moving and the most shouting was around it. Then it came to what must have been the most important part, as the Tols around it started banging whatever they were holding in the same slow rhythm while exponentially increasing their sound. The Tols screamed, with minor variations, the same words:

"And da werdan said,
'com on sombody y don't ya run?
Ol' Big Rad wana have a bit o' fun.
Go fetch Basel, me very spesha gun,
gunna have sum fun under da Calowejan,
Sun!"

Then they bellowed out the largest roar Ma'tel thought possible; so loud that several of his Re-Tis fell to the ground, clutching their heads. Immediately, they lowered their heads and charged faster then a jet and before more then a couple of volleys came out from the Marow lines, the Tol were upon them. In their instinctive nature, and the Marow's weak point, a massacre was fought in the other Wi-tans as dozens of Tol pored in and hacked the defenders to bits. But, Ma'tel hadn't been so lucky, as only one Tol was coming.

Try as they might, they couldn't hit it when he was coming as he ran faster then the other Tols and was actually dodging the pulses coming at him. Then, as he apparently had no need for doors, he simply jumped into the sky and came crashing down through the hole that was made earlier. Ma'zel happened to cushion his fall, which snapped his neck instantly, and before Ma'tel coul even draw his combat knuckler, it had knocked him out with the but ends of a pair of stolen power swords. Ma'tel dimly saw the rest of the sixty-two Re-Ti's in the building being chopped up, in what may have spanned only a few seconds, but the last thing he heard was a mocking call from the Tol.

"Ma'Tel", Big Rad said, "Just tell ya dead brothas that us Trolz ain't scard o' nuthin...


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Very interesting, great read! Love the Tol/Trolz song before they charged.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, I've actually been working on that song for a long time but, since I could never decide on lyrics beyond those given, figure that they would just say whatever they wanted to on the other parts since they're Trolz.


----------

